# ανακυβίστηση και κωλοτούμπα



## nickel (Jun 29, 2011)

Τι είναι τελικά η *ανακυβίστηση* και πώς μεταφράζεται;

Δεν τη βρήκα στην ορολογία των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων, ούτε στη γυμναστική ούτε στην κολύμβηση.

Στα λεξικά:
*ανακυβίστηση* η· αναπήδηση από μία στάση εξαρτήσεως από δίζυγο, που φέρνει τον γυμναζόμενο σε όρθια στήριξη επάνω σ' αυτό. (ΠαπΛεξ)
*ανακυβίστηση* η (ουσιαστικό) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :‹ ανά + κυβιστώ = κάνω τούμπες] γυμναστική άσκηση όπου χρησιμοποιείται και ειδικό γυμναστικό όργανο για να γίνει αναπήδηση σε όρθια στάση. http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php?title=Ανακυβίστηση​
Είναι αυτό που το βιντεάκι ονομάζει «ανακυβίστηση»;

Αν η *κυβίστηση* είναι *somersault*, η *ανακυβίστηση* μπορεί να είναι *back somersault*; Ή είναι *backflip*;

Αν γκουγκλίσουμε για _ανακυβίστηση_ μαζί με _κωλοτούμπα_, βλέπεις ότι θεωρούνται συνώνυμα, κυρίως με την πολιτική σημασία.

Η μεταφορική *κωλοτούμπα* λείπει από τα λεξικά. Είναι η αλλαγή στάσης, η αλλαγή θέσης σε σχέση με προηγούμενες διακηρύξεις. Σκέτο *somersault* στα αγγλικά, π.χ. _political somersaults_ (Encarta: «reversal of opinion or decision: a complete change of mind or reversal of policy»). Και ο *κωλοτούμπας*, *somersaulter*.


----------



## Philip (Jun 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η μεταφορική *κωλοτούμπα* λείπει από τα λεξικά. Είναι η αλλαγή στάσης, η αλλαγή θέσης σε σχέση με προηγούμενες διακηρύξεις. Σκέτο *somersault* στα αγγλικά, π.χ. _political somersaults_ (Encarta: «reversal of opinion or decision: a complete change of mind or reversal of policy»). Και ο *κωλοτούμπας*, *somersaulter*.


 
Πολιτικώς λέμε (όλο και πιο συχνά :)) και u-turn. Όπως είπε η κ Θάτσερ κάποτε, "you turn if you want to; the lady's not for turning"


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2011)

Philip said:


> [...] Όπως είπε η κ Θάτσερ κάποτε, "you turn if you want to; the lady's not for turning"



Probably because she had already turned. Sour. :inno:


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2012)

«Πώς λέτε την κολοτούμπα στα Αυστριακά;»

Ερώτηση του Σταύρου Θεοδωράκη, κάπως ανορθόγραφη. Εμείς το έχουμε απαντήσει στα αγγλικά, οπότε ώρα να βοηθήσει κάποιος στα «αυστριακά»...


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Οι γυμναστές στα σχολεία φταίνε για όλα, αυτοί μας έπρηζαν με τις κυβιστήσεις και τις ανακυβιστήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> «Πώς λέτε την κολοτούμπα στα Αυστριακά;»


Politischer Purzelbaum, π.χ. εδώ: Politischer Purzelbaum der ÖVP (ÖVP είναι το Λαϊκό κόμμα και το άρθρο αναφέρεται σε τοπικό συνασπισμό με τους Πράσινους).


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...]
> 
> Η μεταφορική *κωλοτούμπα* λείπει από τα λεξικά. Είναι η αλλαγή στάσης, η αλλαγή θέσης σε σχέση με προηγούμενες διακηρύξεις. Σκέτο *somersault* στα αγγλικά, π.χ. _political somersaults_ (Encarta: «reversal of opinion or decision: a complete change of mind or reversal of policy»). Και ο *κωλοτούμπας*, *somersaulter*.





Philip said:


> Πολιτικώς λέμε (όλο και πιο συχνά :)) και u-turn. Όπως είπε η κ Θάτσερ κάποτε, "you turn if you want to; the lady's not for turning"



A "*flip-flop*" (used mostly in the United States), *U-turn* (used in the United Kingdom, Ireland, and Pakistan), or *backflip* (used in Australia and New Zealand) is a sudden real or apparent change of policy or opinion by a public official, sometimes while trying to claim that both positions are consistent with each other. Often it will occur during the period prior to or following an election in order to maximize the candidate's popularity.

Although the terms are often used against elected officials, non-elected public officials can also be accused of flip-flopping. Ben Bernanke, chairman of the U.S. Federal Reserve Board, was accused of "an apparent flip-flop" in 2007. Lawyers sometimes accuse their opponents of a flip-flopping as well.
...

Περαστικός είμαι, κάτι σαγιονάρες έψαχνα.


----------



## Eudokia (Apr 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είναι αυτό που το βιντεάκι ονομάζει «ανακυβίστηση»;


Αυτό, ξέρω (από όταν πήγαινα το πιτσιρίκι στην ενόργανη, δεκαετία του '90 τώρα) ότι ονομάζουν οι γυμναστές της ενόργανης : κυβίστηση= κωλοτούμπα, ανακυβίστηση= ανάποδη κωλοτούμπα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2017)

As reality bites, the prime minister is being forced to give up on Brexiters’ fantasies. She put Brexit on ice for two years, dangled tens of billions of pounds in front of the EU and abandoned her threat to turn the UK into a Singapore-style tax haven. These weren’t *the flip-flop queen*’s first U-turns, and they won’t be her last.
_May’s Florence speech confirmed it: we need to ditch Brexit_
Hugo Dixon
The Guardian, 24/09/2017


----------



## Mint (Sep 26, 2017)

Καλησπέρα!

Αυτό παρακάτω;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roll_(gymnastics) 

Για τη μεταφορική σημασία:
*"What followed a week later was one of the biggest U-turns — or kolotoumba meaning “somersault” — of the crisis."*
Spiegel, P. (2015), 'Year in a word: Oxi', _Financial Times_, 23 December


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2017)

Τελικά, μετά την El Pais προ ημερών και τη Financial Times τώρα, δεν θα χρειάζεται να βρούμε την καλύτερη αγγλική απόδοση — θα έχουμε διεθνοποιήσει την εθνική μας παθολογία. _Kolotumba_ στους Ισπανούς, _kolotoumba_ τώρα, κανένας ακόμα με το λατινοπρεπές _colotumba_...


*Greek lessons for Brexiters*
_A ‘kolotoumba’ would require public to swing strongly against Brexit over next year_

Financial Times, 24/10/2017, by Tony Barber

https://www.ft.com/content/fc127c40-b8ab-11e7-8c12-5661783e5589

The Greek word _kolotoumba_, meaning “somersault”, is enjoying a return to favour — this time, in the context of Brexit. 

_Kolotoumba_ became a fashionable term in 2015 in response to the tactics of Alexis Tsipras, Greece’s once radical leftist prime minister. After insisting for months that he would not yield to Greece’s international creditors, Mr Tsipras “somersaulted” and accepted an emergency financial rescue, whose terms were more stringent than those he was offered to begin with. 

At a Greek-British symposium held over the weekend at Nafplio, the Peloponnese seaport town that was modern Greece’s first capital, participants found themselves debating whether a _kolotoumba_ might be in the offing with regard to Brexit. Was it plausible that the UK, despite the June 2016 referendum result, might not leave the EU?

Many participants favoured such an outcome, but few thought it probable. One opponent of the UK’s EU membership put the chances of a _kolotoumba_ at zero to 0.1 per cent. By contrast, one supporter suggested a range from 10 to 30 per cent. 

Several participants observed that the clock was moving inexorably to March 2019, the UK’s planned leaving date. The Brexit negotiations are supposed to be wrapped up around October 2018. If a _kolotoumba_ were to occur, then British public opinion would need to swing strongly against Brexit over the next 12 months, they said. 

Moreover, a _kolotoumba_ would require many politicians at Westminster to take the risk of refusing to accept the referendum result as the British public’s final word on Brexit. Such a step might harm the opposition Labour party somewhat. But it would surely wreak havoc among the ruling Conservatives. [...]

Συνέχεια εδώ.​


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2018)

Είδα σε σημερινό άρθρο στο Βήμα τον εντελώς κακοφτιαγμένο νεολογισμό «κυβιστηση-στές».
Η πρώτη που «γεύεται» τους πικρούς καρπούς της ήττας της πολιτικής είναι η σοσιαλδημοκρατία, κινητήριος μοχλός της οποίας ήταν το λελογισμένο και πειθαρχημένο στις δουλείες της πραγματικότητας «πρωτείο της πολιτικής». Και τι κάνει για να απαντήσει σε αυτές τις δυσκολίες; Με ευκολία αποδέχεται τους «κυβιστηση-στές» στις γραμμές της για να αγοράσει από αυτούς τα λίγα «προοδευτικά» γραμμάρια αριστερισμού που νομίζει ότι της λείπουν.
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=988499​
Ξέρουμε ότι ο λαϊκός όρος είναι ο *κωλοτούμπας* (πληθ. οι _κωλοτούμπες _— ο συντάκτης οφείλει να φροντίζει να μην μπερδεύεται ο πληθυντικός με τις κωλοτούμπες). Βρίσκουμε τον όρο και στο Χρηστικό.

Έχουν επιχειρηθεί νεολογισμοί από το _κυβιστώ_ και την _κυβίστηση_, αλλά αρκετοί προτιμούν τον ομηρικό όρο _κυβιστητήρ_ στη σύγχρονη μορφή του: *ο κυβιστητήρας, οι κυβιστητήρες*.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="κυβιστητήρας"+OR+"κυβιστητήρες"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Στον Πάπυρο:
*κυβιστητήρ* αυτός που έχει ως επάγγελμα την κυβίστηση, ο επαγγελματίας ακροβάτης και χορευτής που ήταν εξασκημένος να εκτελεί τούμπες και περιστροφικές κινήσεις στηριζόμενος στα πόδια του


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2018)

Προσωπικά για το σκωπτικά επίσημο θα προτιμούσα όχι το ομηρικό, αλλά το *κυβιστησίας* (κατά το _δηλωσίας_).


----------



## sarant (Jun 10, 2018)

nickel said:


> Έχουν επιχειρηθεί νεολογισμοί από το _κυβιστώ_ και την _κυβίστηση_, αλλά αρκετοί προτιμούν τον ομηρικό όρο _κυβιστητήρ_ στη σύγχρονη μορφή του: *ο κυβιστητήρας, οι κυβιστητήρες*.
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q="κυβιστητήρας"+OR+"κυβιστητήρες"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> ...



Βέβαια, κάποιοι θα έλεγαν ότι το -ήρας παραπέμπει σε συσκευή/μηχάνημα. Οι αρχαίοι δεν έχουν κυβιστητή (αν και έχουν κυβιστή).


----------



## Earion (Jun 10, 2018)

Μου αρέσει ο *κυβηστησίας* *κυβιστησίας*.


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2018)

Να τον γράψουμε όμως *κυβιστησία*


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2018)

Τάσσομαι αναφανδόν υπέρ της ευρύτερης καθιέρωσης του επιρρήματος *κωλοτουμπηδόν *που βρήκα στο Αντίστροφο (λημματογραφημένη _*κολοτουμπηδόν*_): https://www.greek-language.gr/greek...xica/reverse/search.html?lq=κολοτουμπηδόν&dq=
Βλ. κ. http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/corpora/makedonia/content.html?t=1,4046


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2018)

Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να το υποστηρίξουμε ομοθυμαδόν.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2019)

ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ «flip flop»: https://www.businessinsider.com/president-trump-flip-flops-made-from-tweets-2018-12


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2019)

Άλλη μια αγγλική λέξη για την κωλοτούμπα που δεν φαίνεται να αναφέραμε εδώ: *switcheroo*.

*switcheroo*
noun
_North American (informal)_
A change, reversal, or exchange, especially a surprising or deceptive one.
I expected the league to create some kind of diversion while Payne pulled the old switcheroo, but there are no diversions.
The charismatic Studebaker gets a kick from pulling a quick switcheroo.
More examples here

Το κείμενο της επικαιρότητας:
Secretary of State Mike Pompeo pulled a head-spinning switcheroo over the weekend, telling reporters that the Trump administration is ready to hold talks with Iran with “no preconditions.”
https://slate.com/news-and-politics...1XfAshZXSq0lApxAGRWGyTQDJLS0Rmlw2PQTPYxh1yPd8


----------

